

Snowden's Asylum: 'It's the law, stupid' - ghosh
http://m.aljazeera.com/se/2013841016657318

======
bausson
Already debated there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6177857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6177857)

